# A camper virgin!



## Beps (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all, a week ago bough an old camper and tomorrow I'll be out for the first time with my partner. Woho!

We will go to Devon, Croyde area wild camping. Does anyone know where is good to stay over night please?
Any other advice for a new entry as me is more then welcome.

Thanks
Beps


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome, Beps ...

You could try :

51°6'59.5"N, 4°13'07.3"W - Google Maps

or

51.09791, -4.16564 - Google Maps

or 

51.09422, -4.19575 - Google Maps

If you become a Site Supporter (link at top right) you will have access to well over 1,000 spots that you can download as Google Earth and satnav POI data.

Let us know how you get on with any spots you try out


----------



## Beps (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot Canalsman! This is brilliant! 

I would like to become a supporter. Is there any other option of instant payment like Pay Pall, bank transfer, cash with pigeon ......?

Thanks
Beps


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 23, 2010)

Beps said:


> Thanks a lot Canalsman! This is brilliant!
> 
> I would like to become a supporter. Is there any other option of instant payment like Pay Pall, bank transfer, cash with pigeon ......?
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome, 
yes you can use the link top right, then pay using pay pal


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 23, 2010)

*welcome*

Hi Beps
welcome to the wildys
mad lot really
never mind looks like you will fit right into madhouse too

enjoy
weez
Tony


----------



## hogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome, Beps ...
> 
> You could try :
> 
> ...



The first link is a no no you will be moved by the hotel owner as this is private parking.
The second is your best bet very quiet.I know it well.
Cant help on the third.

Sorry just re checked the third was ok until last year now the wardens move you on.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 23, 2010)

hogan said:


> The first link is a no no you will be moved by the hotel owner as this is private parking.
> The second is your best bet very quiet.I know it well.
> Cant help on the third.
> 
> Sorry just re checked the third was ok until last year now the wardens move you on.



Hi Hogan

The Saunton recommendation came from a thread you contributed to last year - http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/devon/5840-torrington-braunton-croyde.html

Has the situation now changed?

What's the story with Braunton Burrows - which wardens would move you on?

Thanks ...


----------



## stuffygluepit (Apr 23, 2010)

*hello...*

Nice to meet you .. have a great first trip !!!

go for it !!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Beps and welcome to the wild side of travelling - you sound a bit of a nutter so you will fit in well on this site. 

Guernsey Donkey

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## hogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Hi Hogan
> 
> The Saunton recommendation came from a thread you contributed to last year - http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/devon/5840-torrington-braunton-croyde.html
> 
> ...



Ok a little confusion here,when I clicked on the top link "A" showed on the map as the small private carpark for the hotel but having looked again I can see a green arrow and this is in the correct place app N51 06 58  W004 13 15

I have been told that the third one is now on what has been classified as a wild life area and as such they employ wardens to drive around and look after the place.Years ago when I lived there you could do anything within reason without any problems.
Hope this helps
(if you need any more info re N.Devon area I may be able to help )


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 23, 2010)

hogan said:


> (if you need any more info re N.Devon area I may be able to help )



Yes please ... the more I can add to the POI information the better.

Send stuff by PM if you prefer ...


----------



## Beps (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot to all!
I am on hold at the moment as insurance documents where meant to arrived Thursday morning are not here yet  can't tax the wild beast without . Hopefully in the morning all this waiting will go to an end. Finger crossed for now.

Have a lovely hot weekend to all
Beps


----------



## frostybow (Apr 25, 2010)

dont forget spanners and duct tape verrrrry handy and if needs must wife to push van he he have a lovely time


----------



## Beps (Apr 26, 2010)

he he, I had 2 fool toolboxes plus 1 full of screws/bolts etc.., so much stuff I could replace any engine part if required. Luckily only had to use 1 secure to secure the number plate. Thanks for the advice anyway.

I had to go to a campsite in the end as the lady had to do some work and I required 240V to power laptop.

I and the lady really enjoyed our first weekend out on the motorhome.  

Thanks for all the advice
Beps


----------



## gairn (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi
If a cigar lighter power cable is available for your laptop you could get a 12 volt 2 pin socket/cigar lighter adapter and run your laptop off the leisure battery instead of using 240v - or alternatively you could get an inverter - no need for campsite then, although the other luxuries are sometimes hard to resist - copious hot showers etc etc... just a thought.
Cheers
Gairn


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 26, 2010)

Beps said:


> I had to go to a campsite in the end as the lady had to do some work and I required 240V to power laptop.



Maplin do a 12v DC adapter to power laptops - it plugs into the cigar lighter.

I have one and it works brilliantly.

It's much more efficient than using an inverter to produce 240v and then convert it back to DC for the laptop ...


----------



## Beps (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Gairn, I have ordered one last night on eBay, will be here in about two weeks. 
I'll also try to get hold of one 150w inverter form LIDL (thanks Dezi) on Thursday. 
I'll get a generator in the future as now I can't really afford one powerful enough to do the job. I have other priority like the alarm, upholstery, gas heater check, engine sound very well but need to be checked, I have no record of timing belt replacement so I prefer to change it for peace of mind.

Beps


----------



## duncananderson (Apr 26, 2010)

*free safe parking in devon*

if you get stuck for somewhere to park come to us at the portsmouth arms hotel. situated on the a377, 12 miles south of barnstaple, approx 30 miles north of exeter. free overnight parking for all wild campers. no obligation  to eat or drink just come in and introduce yourselves. lots a love and happy camping   dee


----------



## Beps (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Canalsman, I got one new last night on eBay for £4.27, it should do the job. I'll also get the inverter anyway as for £14.99 is worth to have it just in case I need it.

Beps


----------



## Beps (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you duncananderson, sure I'll come for a visit one day, I am in Oxfordshire. Devon is a nice unexplored county for me so I guess in the next few months I'll get around your area few more times.

Beps


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 27, 2010)

Beps said:


> Thanks Gairn, I have ordered one last night on eBay, will be here in about two weeks.
> I'll also try to get hold of one 150w inverter form LIDL (thanks Dezi) on Thursday.
> I'll get a generator in the future as now I can't really afford one powerful enough to do the job. I have other priority like the alarm, upholstery, gas heater check, engine sound very well but need to be checked, I have no record of timing belt replacement so I prefer to change it for peace of mind.
> 
> Beps



Don't worry about a generator, for most they end up being a heavy white elephant that is rarely used. If your wild camping there is the issue of security and having to get it out put it away, built in gennys are the best way but expensive. Also in many shared places such as aires you will be asked to turn it off.

I run my laptop on a small invertor and get several hours use without any issues, we use the laptop to watch films and the satalite tv. If your moving around and running the engine each day you keep the battery topped up anyway.

If you want to increase battery life and time off of hook up then the normal tricks are:-
Get a second leisure battery and connect in parrallel to current battery
Replace all the bulbs in the hab area with led's, this makes a massive difference in winter especially

Consider a solar panel, Unlikely to be able to completley rely on a solar panel although some say they can (I suspect they live in the corner of their vans with 1 led light and a parafin heater) but they can certaily keep the battery topped up. I work in my van durinng the week with my satalite on to listen to the radio and use the pump, electric toilet etc and have not had to charge my battery at all for the last 2 sunny weeks and I only have a small 15w panel


----------



## Beps (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks biggirafe for the advice, I think I'll go for the solar option.

What is the best output panel option? 20W 40W 60W or 80W?
Considering the fridge is 3 way (gas, 12v, and 240v), boiler and heater run on gas.
It will have to supply enough to charge (possibly two batteries) plus a jump starter (chargeable with cigarette lighter adaptor) as emergency power. 
Really only have to run water pump, laptops and a radio for now. I can't think of anything else at the moment as the owen/microwawe or TV I think is too much for the batteries.

Any suggestion is very appreciate
Beps


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 27, 2010)

Beps said:


> Thanks biggirafe for the advice, I think I'll go for the solar option.
> 
> What is the best output panel option? 20W 40W 60W or 80W?
> Considering the fridge is 3 way (gas, 12v, and 240v), boiler and heater run on gas.
> ...



You'll get plenty of advise on this from the others on here with panels of different sizes, I seem to remember 50w - 80w is the normal range people advise.

I decided to only go for 15w for a couple of reasons, ones named Allison and the other is Joe 
With a family I figured I would need at least 2 x 50w panels to keep up with the battery drain and the cost in weight, panels are heavy and the cost in extra fuel did not make it a viable option for me. 

The panels are heavy and if you are near your payload limit as I always am then its something to think about, they will also push up your fuel bill because of weight and also they add wind resitance, some may say this is neglegable but its worth considering IMHO 

Don't let this put you off tho I use em and if I had the room and extra payload I would have a roof full, nothing quite as satifiying as running your electric for free


----------



## John H (Apr 27, 2010)

We have a 80 watt solar panel on the roof of our van - it feeds both the leisure battery and the engine battery and under most circumstances supplies all our needs (lights, water pump, laptop, television for at least 2 or 3 hours per night, etc) Only in the darkest of weather does it fail - and that after several days. If we added a second leisure battery we could probably ride out the darkest of English weather!


----------

